# ear cleaning (hair plucking help)



## poodlemum82 (Oct 13, 2012)

SO i WENT to the vet today and the vet left a nasty note for me (said he dicussed it with me but he didnt) he said that i needed to clean her hair out of my dog's ears to prevent ear infections....i took a grooming course but it didn't get into detial as to how to pluck the hair out of little Emma's hair! Can someone explain to me how to do this?? I have the powder to do it (i've tried finger plucking it but i just can't do it) any video suggestions?


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

poodlemum82 said:


> SO i WENT to the vet today and the vet left a nasty note for me (said he dicussed it with me but he didnt) he said that i needed to clean her hair out of my dog's ears to prevent ear infections....i took a grooming course but it didn't get into detial as to how to pluck the hair out of little Emma's hair! Can someone explain to me how to do this?? I have the powder to do it (i've tried finger plucking it but i just can't do it) any video suggestions?


Does your dog have an ear infection? If so Id be careful about pulling hair..I have two standards and I dont pull much ear hair at all. I cut the hair out that I can reach with scissors and use the clippers around the external ear canal when I shave the face..I only pull hair that comes out easily and is deep within the ear canal. You just want it to allow air to get down there. If you pull a lot of hair out and there is already an infection I think you will likely make it worse. There are lots of threads on ear hair here just search it  Dont feel bad because of your vets note..maybe he/she was just covering his.her butt by noting it. But he/she should have told you in person so you had an opportunity to ask questions! Good luck.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I don't do hair pulling anymore. I just trim the hair. It depends on how much hair she has in her ears, though. My dogs have a moderate amount and trimming it to keep airflow seems to be enough for them. The groomer takes hemostats, grabs a tiny bit a yanks when they pull hair. I don't like it and since my dogs don't seem to need it and haven't had any ear infections, I prefer the trim method. But, yes, poodles almost always need their ear hair tended to one way or another.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

All of mine get plucked at the groomer but Lila was the only one who got ear infections. Everyone else's ears are good.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlemum82 (Oct 13, 2012)

I took a grooming course online and have a diploma in grooming and it did cover a small portion of ear cleaning and infections etc but i find that it would have been nice to see videos on things too! she dosent have an infection but he said "to prevent infections" I am ALWAYS cleaning my dogs coats/ears and nails! I just found that alittle rude to put that in the notes without discussing that with me! good thing he isnt my perm vet! just found it alittle ignorant to ASSUME i dont know how or take care of my dogs ears!!! but thanks ladies!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

It really depends on the dog. Some poodles grow very little ear hair, others have forests in their ears. If the growth is light to moderate, I would say trimming is just fine. If the growth is heavy, you will need to pluck. Just a little at a time, aim to keep half the growth. So once every week or two, pluck some out. The key is a little at a time often. That way, you don't irritate the ear as much, you get plenty of airflow, and it also keeps the ear used to plucking. This is what I do with Raven (the only one of mine that grows ear hair) and so far no issues. Also, regular ear flushing and cleaning are vital. I flush my kids ears out with their bath every week or two, then pour some CC ear cleaner in there and gently wipe it out. If there is a bit of yeasty odor to the ear, add a little acv to their flush, it really helps my Lhasa.


----------



## poodlemum82 (Oct 13, 2012)

thanks...I think she had a minor infection from the previous owners NOT a serious infections but ear sensetives (that i got on top of because i groom dogs and had all the stuff here for) she is so lucky to have a Mummy groomer lol I dont know how people can neglect such basic needs like earss,nails,and coat! but thanks ladies!!


----------

